# Lost Pet Recovery Information on HRI's Website



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Note About Amos Alerts on the HRI Website:

In December 2004, Havanese Ch Starkette Famous Amos Qbin was accidentally let out of his home and became lost. Sadly, after four weeks of intense searching, the body of Amos was found on January 3, 2005, in the woods.

At that time, HRI started the practice of posting missing Havanese on our website. This practice has continued until the present, however, after much evaluation it has been decided that this effort is not effective in assisting people with recovery of lost pets. There are now several websites and services dedicated solely to lost pet recovery which didn't exist in 2004, so HRI feels it is more productive if we concentrate on rescue and direct people to those sites which have a greater chance of helping them to find a lost pet.

There is a Lost Pet Recovery Handbook, along with several other helpful guides on the HRI site, containing excellent information on what to do if a pet is lost. This info will remain on the HRI website. HRI hopes you find that information valuable in case the unthinkable happens and a beloved pet becomes lost.

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/lost-pet-recovery-resources2


----------

